# Hi from new Gaggia owner, not doing too bad...



## jough (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi, we got our first Gaggia last week, the Selecta Deluxe which was made exclusively for House of Fraser, as I understand it has the inners of a Coffee Deluxe but is more styled on the Classic.. We had gone in for the Cubika(my fave looking one) priced at £134 but was quickly drawn toward the Classic £179.99 but I had saved and saved and could only manage £150 which is when we saw the SDlxe, we ended up getting it with 2 cups with saucers(1 cap 1 esp) and a box of Intenso pods, for £121.49 so we are happy...

being new to Gaggia (have previously used a stove top and then auto machines(tassimo/dolce/senseo) I am trying to find 'the knack' of making coffee, I am frothing okay, and brewing okay, sometimes it isnt as hot as I would like but I am sure ill get there in the end..

anyways, sorry my 'hi' post turned into a mini blog


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome Jough

The art of making coffee will come through practice and patience.

Make sure you turn the machine on at least 20 minutes before you would like to use it and not the 6 minutes ad indicated in the manual (well at least the version I have)

Where are you based as a visit to/from one of the members here might be quite beneficial.


----------



## jough (Feb 12, 2009)

we are in Leicester

am already in the routine of setting up before I take the dog for walk, then when I get back its all ready for my first shot and the missus is up ready for her americano..

my frothing is going okay, if anything I need to get a proper frothing jug but im managing for now.

Ta


----------



## jough (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi, can I just check with you peeps that with my model the shower head should drip a little after brewing and after using the steam wand? I am right in thinking its one of the things you live with with not having the solenoid(sp?) valve like the classic has?

its not a problem and its not excessive, but you do notice it so I thought I would double check..

Ta


----------

